# How to proceed if i am out of town?



## eden.alienated (4 mo ago)

Hello, I have one female budgie Reya. I have her for 5 months and we are getting closer with the time. I have left her alone for few days before (max 5) and my friends are coming to visit her and change her water and food and to let her out of the cage. I have to leave home for a week in March and I am already worried about this. Do you leave your budgies this long with someone else to look after them? Usually when I am home all day long she wants to play only in the morning till noon and after that she doesn't want to leave the cage and she is playing with her toys or sleep.
Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is important you have someone to come in to care for Reya when you are away.
It will be fine to leave her for a week with friends coming in to feed her, change her water, clean her cage and play with her.*


----------



## eden.alienated (4 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *It is important you have someone to come in to care for Reya when you are away.
> It will be fine to leave her for a week with friends coming in to feed her, change her water, clean her cage and play with her.*


Yes, I have very close friend who is friend with Reya also. She will visit every day to take care and play with her a bit. I am only afraid that Reya is very bonded to me and so am I and I hope this will not be fatal for her and she will be ok :|


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She will be just fine. I have multiple birds and had them cared for by a trusted friend when I was away for about 10 days.
Every one of the birds were just fine. Reya will miss you but she will welcome you back when you return.*


----------



## eden.alienated (4 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *She will be just fine. I have multiple birds and had them cared for by a trusted friend when I was away for about 10 days.
> Every one of the birds were just fine. Reya will miss you but she will welcome you back when you return.*


Thank you very much! I needed to hear this so I can be less worried. 
Thank you! <3


----------

